# Tiny House on wheels - 10,000 miles later ...



## Tude (Mar 6, 2015)

Now this looks like fun! And the little house looks lovely!!
_____
http://www.boredpanda.com/tiny-house-giant-journey-mobile-home-jenna-guillaume/

*We Quit Our Jobs, Built A Tiny House On Wheels And Hit The Road*


2 days ago by Jenna Spesard

Two years ago my partner, Guillaume, and I were both burdened by high rent, a multitude of belongings, college debt and careers that allowed us to maintain that lifestyle. I was beginning to believe I’d never be able to pursue my passion for writing and Guillaume felt the same way about his photography. Then we came across tiny houses. These artistically designed tiny dwellings inspired us to upend our lives and pursue our dreams. We came up with a game plan: 1) Build a tiny home, 2) Travel around North America for one year, and 3) Create a travel journalism portfolio about alternative lifestyles. He’d photograph. I’d write.

We began our tiny house build with zero construction experience and a “we’ll learn as we go” attitude. What we didn’t realize was that we weren’t just building a home, we were also challenging ourselves to rethink the idea of “home” altogether. After dozens of mistakes, life lessons and a brutal downsize, we hit the road with our one-of-a-kind tiny house on wheels!

Six months and 10,000 miles later, our tiny abode has taken us on a wild adventure. Along the way, we’ve met numerous like-minded people who build and reside in small structures such as: tiny homes, tree houses, yurts, homemade house boats, etc. Guillaume photographs these alternative lifestyle pioneers in their innovative dwellings, while I write down their stories.

More info: tinyhousegiantjourney.com | Facebook | Instagram | Youtube

*Two years ago we were burdened by high rent, a multitude of belongings, college debt and careers*




*I was beginning to believe I’d never be able to pursue my passion for writing… but then we came across tiny houses!*




*We came up with a game plan: 1) Build a tiny home, 2) Travel around North America for one year, and 3) Create a travel journalism portfolio*
*

*
*We began our tiny house build with zero construction experience and a “we’ll learn as we go” attitude*




*What we didn’t realize was that we weren’t just building a home, we were also challenging ourselves to rethink the idea of “home” altogether*




*After dozens of mistakes, life lessons and a brutal downsize, we hit the road with our one-of-a-kind tiny house on wheels!*






































*Six months and 10,000 miles later, our tiny abode has taken us on a wild adventure*


----------



## Kal (Mar 6, 2015)

Now that's just awesome.


----------



## Kal (Mar 6, 2015)

They should join S.T.P and share their pic with us.


----------



## Tude (Mar 6, 2015)

::drinkingbuddy::Interesting thought @Kal - hmmmmmmm


----------



## MolotovMocktail (Mar 6, 2015)

When I was trying to figure out my post-graduation plans, I seriously considered doing something like this (building a tiny house on wheels and traveling with it). Ended up going a different route but it's still something I might do someday.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Jun 11, 2015)

Tiny houses are rad! A good friend of mine is thinking about building one. She's going away to work on a sustainable farm to save up. I hope she goes through with it so that our paths will cross again


----------



## dprogram (Jul 3, 2015)

That was an amazing build!


----------

